# Odie’s Mini Kit



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

After a visit to a local Woodworker’s store I decided to learn from his experience and use Odie’s on my cutting boards and furniture projects. Food safe, of course, but also refinished without a lot of prep. You just have to perform the Hand buffing process within an hour or so to remove excess. Then you can power buff , add their wax product, etc, to achieve whatever level of protection you need. Takes a few days to get a cure but beats the solvent based stuff I still love (Waterlox)...

Watched several application videos and it does a great job on many pieces. Went online and got an oil/butter/ Bloxygen(?) kit for $82.49 shipped. Got a fresh cutting board slab to finish off too.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

*Odie’s Mini Kit Kickoff*

Received the Odie’s Mini Kit today and put the first coat of Oil on my rustic maple cutting board. Spoke to a support rep in FL and got all my inane questions answered. 

This stuff is as easy to work with as anything. Put on a super thin coat of Oil, let it dry for about 45 minutes and buff completely dry. Wait 24 hours and do another coat or go on to the Butter to finish. 

Like many oil-based finishes, Odie’s recommends a good week of cure time to ensure best results. Nice light citrus fragrance too.


----------

